# New SOTW Member with Questions



## superfly0607 (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi all, I'm a brand new SOTW and had a question on whether there was a marketplace to buy/sell items? Also, is there a restriction to new members starting new threads? I realized I was only able to start a new discussion on this section of the forum.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lydian (Oct 25, 2016)

IMPORTANT - *** RULES - GENERAL POSTING, CLASSIFIED...


[Edited Sept 3 2021 for clarification] These rules are specific to the SOTW forums and are in addition to the Verticalscope Terms of Use. These have now been reformatted for clarity. There are no new rules although some rules previously only written elsewhere are now included so all rules are...




www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## superfly0607 (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks, even for just buyers, we'd need the minimum 50 posts and 6 month membership? :/


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes indeed. And welcome to SOTW.


----------



## lydian (Oct 25, 2016)

superfly0607 said:


> Thanks, even for just buyers, we'd need the minimum 50 posts and 6 month membership? :/


This protects the rest of us from scammers. Buyers can be scammers too, which I've learned the hard way.

Looking forward to your next 48 posts.


----------



## HeatherParr (Mar 31, 2021)

have to agree with lydian


----------

